# 210Rs Differences



## gpndave (May 21, 2010)

Does anyone know of significant differences between a 2010 and 2011 210RS? I have a good deal on either one, but the 2010 is local and would rather deal here. Thx.


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

Shoudnt be any diff, if you are talking about a late 2010 with elect rear slide and elect awaning, the one i had was built in oct 09 and had elect slide and elect awaning. I would go with the best price if all else is equal. good luck , you will be happy with either.


----------



## gpndave (May 21, 2010)

I have seen pictures of some with additional supports under the rear bed and some without. Does your 2009 have additional supports? Both the 2010 and 2011 are power slides.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

gpndave said:


> I have seen pictures of some with additional supports under the rear bed and some without. Does your 2009 have additional supports? Both the 2010 and 2011 are power slides.


The power slide came in for 2010. That eliminated the supports.


----------



## gpndave (May 21, 2010)

Nathan said:


> I have seen pictures of some with additional supports under the rear bed and some without. Does your 2009 have additional supports? Both the 2010 and 2011 are power slides.


The power slide came in for 2010. That eliminated the supports.
[/quote]
Thanks Nathan. That was the only thing I thought may be different.


----------



## twincam (Jan 11, 2010)

Call Marci at lakshore rv, she has helped a lot of the members with their Outback purchase. She knows the product inside and out and is very courteous. the number is 231 788 2040


----------



## JimandDeb (Apr 13, 2010)

I believe that all the 2011 models have the wood-like flooring. They are no longer using the other 2 linoleum patterns.


----------

